# Test Riding a Wilier Saturday



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm test riding both a Cento Uno and the Gran Turismo on Saturday. I currently ride a Roubaix. What should I expect in ride comparisons to the Roubaix and is there anything I should look for specifically in the test ride?

thanks


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not great at deciphering subtle differences and pinpointing reasons, but I'll just say that A LOT depends on the setups and how well (or poorly) the bike fits you. Small differences in saddle position (vertically and horizontally), top tube length, stem length, bar height, tire pressures, etc., can mislead you into thinking one bike is "better" than the other.

Just don't forget to pay attention to those kinds of things in your evaluation. It helps that you are riding them back to back.

I like to ride the bike in the kind of terrain and style that it will be ridden. Riding around a flat parking lot or around the block doesn't do it. Take it to some hills, ascend, descend, sprint, corner, stand, sit, etc...

Have fun, beautiful bikes!

**


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

The GT has more relaxed geometry which I didn't like, it's still nice but not as nice a ride as the Cento Uno, which is lovely as an all day bike imo. As far as a test ride goes, just feel the bike and the way it rides and handles.


----------

